# NVX JAD900.5 mini review



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

I picked this amp up after debating on the similar Polk amp, PPI amp or this amp.

The NVX had the better price so I went with it.

The amp it self is very small for what it does. You can see from the pic that its around 12.5" long










and just under 2" tall










size comparison to a 3sixty processor









My current set up:
Factory radio in a 2011 G37
Rockford 3sixty.1 (hopefully soon to be an Audison Bit ten)
NVX 900.5
CDT ES-06 Mids
LPG LFNA25 Tweets.
JL W6v2 10" (dual 4 ohm) in a 1 cube sealed box

Over all the amp performs great. Gets a little warm but remeber that the amp is driving 5 channels in a tiny package. I drive 30-40 min home and atleast half that time the volume is up pretty high. The amp never shut off. When I arrived home the past two days I went to touch the amp to see how hot it was. It was warm to the touch but not hot like some other amps.

The over heating was my biggest concern. I ran a Massive NX5 last year. The NX5 had over heating issues. After 10-15 min of music it would shut off . No problems with the NVX .

My biggest gripe is with the crossover controls. They don't click or have any type of markings to indicate the crossover point. Im hoping with the bit ten I can eliminate this problem. Also the inputs for the speaker wire are a different from other 4 channel amps I have seen so take you time and watch the polarity.

Overall I am very happy with the amp. 
I have no way of calculating wattage or to know 100% if the amp is doing rated power.I do know this amp defiantly gets the CDTs moving with no problems. The tweets sound nice and crisp with no break up at high volumes.
The sub channel sounds like it is doing rated power as well.
I have all the gain controls set at minimum and the amp gets plenty loud and clear.

For around $300 or less this is probably one of the better 5 channel amps available.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

sorry for the blurry/bad pics. The sun was shining behind me.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting the review!


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

Little update. 
Got the bit ten D and what a difference! 

The signal is much more clean and stronger from the bit ten d vs the 3sixty. 

After setting up the eq, time alignment, and crossover settings (7 days of adjustments) I am very happy. 

The NVX amp is really making me happy. I drove it really hard a few hours ago on a Saturday morning drive.
A good 90 minutes and the amp is minimally warm. 

I was listening to every thing from Bassnectar, Dire Straights, Kendrick Lamar, Norah Jones, E-40, a focal demo disc I have, and random dubstep music.

Amp never gave me any signal of stress or break up. I was listening to a dubstep mix that was 30 min long. Tons of heavy bass and highs. Amp was pushing the sub hard for most of the 30 min. 

I don't have any way to measure the output of the sub but it sounds great. 

I crossed the front mids at 4000hz and 80hz. Again amp sounds great and had no issues with heat. 

I have read that the polk/ppi/sound stream amps are basically the same amp. If this is true I would highly recommend these amps. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

